# :D awesomeness!!



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ok so im very happy to have been able to take some real good pics of a few of my crew members.. i hope yall enjoy them!

my ole cali girl










Tyson










Tater


























Tonka


























TuTu


















Teardrop


































And last but not least my faves of the day


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh I do love those last ones! Great pics all around though! Very beautiful dogs!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

those last pics are adorable!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I love that first one the best!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Cain's Mom said:


> Oh I do love those last ones! Great pics all around though! Very beautiful dogs!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!


Celly_Cells_Kenya said:


> those last pics are adorable!!!


Thanks!


American_Pit13 said:


> I love that first one the best!


Thanks holly.. shes been very hateful here lately.. lol.. i dont think shes liking the retired life


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Great looking group of dogs. Loved them all thanks for the share.


----------



## LowLyfe (May 16, 2012)

Beautiful doggies! The last pic is my favorite


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

very awesome shots! i do like that one of Cali smiling


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

patty said:


> Great looking group of dogs. Loved them all thanks for the share.


thanks 


LowLyfe said:


> Beautiful doggies! The last pic is my favorite


thank you 


Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> very awesome shots! i do like that one of Cali smiling


shes a turd


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Awe you lil girl is a cutie. I always loved your girl Cali though.


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

Great pics


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Great pics Jesse, I am lovin those ones of your daughter with Tater


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> Beautiful dogs!


thanks


Rudy4747 said:


> Awe you lil girl is a cutie. I always loved your girl Cali though.


thanks rudy 


TheIncredibleSocks said:


> Great pics


thank you


apbtmom76 said:


> Great pics Jesse, I am lovin those ones of your daughter with Tater


thanks tye.. she loves her tater


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

TATER!!!
He looks handomes as ever. Love those freckles.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

The crew looks great. Thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> TATER!!!
> He looks handomes as ever. Love those freckles.


thank girl 


kg420 said:


> The crew looks great. Thanks for sharing them with us


thanks


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

Beautiful photos! I love Cali Girl <3


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

SteelRidgeKennels said:


> Beautiful photos! I love Cali Girl <3


thank you


----------

